#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορτία σε μεμονωμένο τοίχο κατά τον Ευρωκώδικα 1 (EC1)

## Xάρης

Στο βιβλίο  του Ερμόπουλου για τον Ευρωκώδικα 1 και στην §6.3.1 βλέπω ότι αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται ο συντελεστής επίδρασης άκρων ψλ, με ελάχιστη τιμή του cf*ψλ>1,2.
Στο δε παράδειγμα #21 κάνει τέτοιο υπολογιστμό του ψλ που προκύπτει 0,76 με αποτέλεσμα το ολικό φορτίο του ανέμου να προκύπτει μικρότερο κατά 24%!

Στο κείμενο του EC1 (ΕΝ 1991-1-4) δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται αναφορά στη δυνατότητα τέτοιας μείωσης του φορτίου ανέμου σε ελεύθερα ιστάμενους τοίχους, στηθαία , φράχτες και πινακίδες σήμανσης.

Η άποψή σας;

----------


## Pappos

'Οτι ορίζει ο κανονισμός EN 1991.

----------

